# Nothing Serious, just having some fun with gizmo :)



## Raj_55555 (Nov 8, 2014)

It's been more than a month since I've met the love of my life. Needless to say he couldn't stop following me around everywhere, and I couldn't stop testing my new lens due the lack of  a better subject.. 

Although, I would like to know whether the first two are any good composition wise. Just an opinion 

#1. No Prison can separate us!







#2. Through the chair!






#3. Bored.. just wanna play!






#4. Sleepy Beauty






#5. Sleeping Beauty






#6. And also the waking beauty


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. Beautiful dog! I LOVE #6.  Im not sure if the color is right here, or in the previous ones.  Is he more brown in color or black?  But I really like the minty background in the last one (my favorite color).


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 8, 2014)

Heather Koch said:


> Wow. Beautiful dog! I LOVE #6.  Im not sure if the color is right here, or in the previous ones.  Is he more brown in color or black?  But I really like the minty background in the last one (my favorite color).


Thanks a lot Heather, he is a very good boy (*provided you have some food in your hand) ..

He has brown patches, I really didn't spend a lot of time in PP for these so no colour changes from me..


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice!  I've always like Dalmatians.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 8, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  I've always like Dalmatians.


who doesn't? They are the clowns of their world, not the scary version thought .. They are goofiest dog species ever


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful dog. My favorite is the last one.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 8, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Beautiful dog! I LOVE #6.  Im not sure if the color is right here, or in the previous ones.  Is he more brown in color or black?  But I really like the minty background in the last one (my favorite color).
> ...



No problem! 
Ahh I see, but many that last photo, I can't stop starring... 

I also didn't notice the reflections before in 5 and 6, that is a really neat feature!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2014)

Number six is by far, my favorite.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 8, 2014)

#1 and #2

J U S T   B E A U T I F U L!

Great!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 8, 2014)

Great shots Raj.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd have to vote "no" on #'s 1 & 2.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> Beautiful dog. My favorite is the last one.


Thanks Carol 


Heather Koch said:


> I also didn't notice the reflections before in 5 and 6, that is a really neat feature!


You can thank my mom's cleaning OCD for that, I always think the next time I return home the floor would be made of glass! 


snowbear said:


> Number six is by far, my favorite.


Thanks snowbear  I think my fav is #5, I love it when he's sleeping; for more than one reasons 



mmaria said:


> #1 and #2
> 
> J U S T   B E A U T I F U L!
> 
> Great!


I quite like those two as well, but can't put my fingers on why! Thanks a lot Maria.. You forgot your smiley btw, again! 



symplybarb said:


> Great shots Raj.


Thanks barb 



Designer said:


> I'd have to vote "no" on #'s 1 & 2.


That's all right Designer, could you please tell me what you don't like about them or what would you change?


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 8, 2014)

Whoa, can she come clean mine? lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 8, 2014)

Heather Koch said:


> Whoa, can she come clean mine? lol


sure, only if you let her adopt you!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 8, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, can she come clean mine? lol
> ...



Lol can you be adopted at 20? If so, I think it would be awesome to live elsewhere, besides 'Merica...


----------



## vipgraphx (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice looking dog you have there. I also like the last one.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 9, 2014)

#2 & #6. Great dog!


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2014)

I love #2 and #3: great light and framing. And #6 is great - also nice light quality, but that eye contact! Those soft floppy years! And #1 makes me smile. Well, they all make me smile, but I like #1 for its playfulness  And it's really nicely framed by the plants.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 9, 2014)

So not your normal dalmation! These guys are usually extremely hyperactive. This pup seems so chill.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 9, 2014)

Aw such a cute pup.  I vote for 2, 3 and 6.


----------



## BillM (Nov 9, 2014)

After the first sentence I expected to see pictures of Maria lol

I like the last one


----------



## mmaria (Nov 10, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> o as well, but can't put my fingers on why! Thanks a lot Maria.. You forgot your smiley btw, again!


I love them because of the composition. I love framing and scenes and as soon as I saw them, the rest of them really didn't matter that much (they're nice but 1 and 2 are just perfect for my taste)

You did something different than you usually do and you did it good.

sorry I forgot some crucial things to add... like







p.s. Why don't you drink coffee with me in the morning in The Coffee Shop thread?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 10, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Nice looking dog you have there. I also like the last one.


thanks vipgraphx 


Rick50 said:


> #2 & #6. Great dog!


Thats a lot Rick 


spanishgirleyes said:


> Aw such a cute pup.  I vote for 2, 3 and 6.


Thanks Spanishgirl, and yes he's cute 


limr said:


> I love #2 and #3: great light and framing. And #6 is great - also nice light quality, but that eye contact! Those soft floppy years! And #1 makes me smile. Well, they all make me smile, but I like #1 for its playfulness  And it's really nicely framed by the plants.


 Thanks Leonore, this is exactly what I wanted to know. I wasn't really out there looking to photograph him, but chasing a woodpecker. Of course Gizmo didn't like the fact that I didn't take him with me, so he kept barking at me from there (#1)..  I felt the vertical lines, the pots and the old bottles make a good composition but just wasn't sure!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 10, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> So not your normal dalmation! These guys are usually extremely hyperactive. This pup seems so chill.


Au contraire, he's one of the most hyperactive dogs I've ever seen! Chill? The only time he chills is when you have some food in your hands. 


BillM said:


> After the first sentence I expected to see pictures of Maria lol
> I like the last one


 Come on now Bill, you can't disclose all my secrets in a public forum like this! 



mmaria said:


> I love them because of the composition. I love framing and scenes and as soon as I saw them, the rest of them really didn't matter that much (they're nice but 1 and 2 are just perfect for my taste)
> You did something different than you usually do and you did it good.


You wrote down exactly what I was thinking about those pics.. Thanks for the nice words Maria 


mmaria said:


> p.s. Why don't you drink coffee with me in the morning in The Coffee Shop thread?


Now that Bill has spilled the beans, how about some real coffee in a real coffee shop?  Just let me know when and where, and I'll be on my way (in a couple of years)!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 10, 2014)

Raj looks like he has quite the personality.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 10, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Raj looks like he has quite the personality.


Oh, I'm sure he does! 
You're too kind Spanishgirl, maybe you should join us for the coffee!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 10, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> spanishgirleyes said:
> 
> 
> > Raj looks like he has quite the personality.
> ...



I will do that! Thanks for the invite.


----------

